# دراسة سريعة و تقديرية لحساب ضغط و تدفق مضخة الحريق



## meskif (3 مايو 2015)

السلا م عليكم
ارجوا افادتي بالطريقة التي سأذكرها لحضرتكم  لحساب سريع و قريب من الواقع لمشروع مستودعات :

تقديرياً لحساب تدفق و ضغط مضخة الحريق بنظام مدمج( رشاشات + كبائن حريق) و نظامخطورة ordinay 1يكون عدد المرشات التي تعمل بان واحد 13 رشاش
التدفق :
كل رشاش 25 gpmفيكون 25* 13= 325 gpm
كلكبين 250 gpmلماسورة 2.5inch ولدي كبين واحد في منطقة التشغيل 
325+250=575
*فيكون تدفق المضخة 750 **gpm*​​ضغط المضخة = الضغط التشغيلالابتدائي + ضغط الاحتكاك + ضغط الارتفاع​ضغط التشغيل الابتدائي = 4 بار لأبعد كبين عن المضخة و الضغط لأبعد رشاش عن المضخة 20 psi او 0.5 بار فيكون ضغط التشغيلالابتدائي 4.5  بار​ضغط الاحتكاك هو مجموع الطول الحقيقي بين المضخة و ابعد كبين و هو لدي350 متر و الطول المكافئ من الجداول مضروب بفقد الضغط للقدم الواحد من قانون هازال- ويليام​و حسب ما طلع معي اقل من 1بار​ضغط الارتفاع (كل 10 متريحصل فقد في الضغط 1 بار) و لدي ارتفاع 12 متر فيكون 1.2 بار​ضغط المضخة = 4.5+1+1.2​6.7بار اي تقريبا 7 بار​*المضخة:تدفق =750 **gpm*​*ضغط =7بار
ارجوا افادتي لحاجتي الضرورية لخبرتكم و لكم مني كل الشكر و الاحترام

*


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (5 مايو 2015)

يا هندسة احنا بنتعلم منك .يا ريت لو حضرتك تشرح باستفاضة نقطة حسابات فقد الضغط نتيجة الاحتكاك وترفق جداول الاطوال المكافئة وقانون هازال ويليام لان الموضوع دة مهم جدا بالنسبالى اكون شاكر لحضرتك


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (6 مايو 2015)

؟؟


----------



## eehaboo (7 مايو 2015)

طريقة مقبولة نسبياً لكن كبينة الاطفاء تؤخذ 100 جالون بالدقيقة وحنفية اطفاء الحريق تؤخذ 250 جالون بالدقيقة وتدفق الرشاش شرط أن لا تتجاوز المسافة بين رشاش وآخر 4 متر ..تحياتي ...


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (8 مايو 2015)

هندسة برجاء توضيح كيفية حسابات الضغط باستفاضة


----------



## محمد الجفري (8 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 مايو 2015)

يوجد بعض الملاحظات وهي كالأتي:
أولا عدد الرشاشات التي يتم حساب المضخه عليها ليس بالضرورة أن يكون 13 رشاش, الأضمن أن تأخد الرشاشات المحصورة في أبعد 1500 قدم مربع(139 متر مربع) طبقاً لتوصياتnfpa-13
ثانياً ضغط كابينة الحريق عند أبعد نقطة لا يجب أن يقل عن 6.9 بار(للحنفيات 2.5 بوصه) ولا عن 4.5 بار(للحنفيات 1.5بوصه)
ثالثاً ضغط الرشاش عند أبعد نقطة لا يجب أن يقل عن 7 psi (طريقة الحسابات الهيدروليكية) او20 psi (طريقة الحسابات اليدوية)


----------

